# At Home Eyebrow dye or stain??



## MK09 (Oct 24, 2009)

I know some salons have an eyebrow coloring services but i think i could easily do this at home but i dont know where or if they sell at home dye kits for your eyebrows specifically,not just a box of regular home hair color.

I have dark brown colored brows but there not as full as they used to be and the color isnt as rich either.They almost have a greyish hue to them but there not grey i dont know its weird.Like i want that very rich silky brown just like the hair on my head.Basically i feel my eyebrow color is dull,if that makes sense.

I fill in my brows with brow pencil,never liked brow powder.I tried going over the pencil lightly with brow wax but it didnt help either.So i do all that but nothing gives me the effect im looking for.Does anybody know what im trying to say? lol If anyone knows where i can find a eyebrow coloring kit please let me know.Also if youve tried it how did you like it? Was it easy,did it turn out how you hoped?Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 24, 2009)

Here they sell eyebrow and lash dye kits (it's the same product) where other beauty supplies/products are sold. It's basically on the shelf next to the nail polish remover. Just go to a shop and ask really.

I color my own brows every few weeks (when I remember, heh..). It's super easy. The kits usually come with instructions. The kind I use is a tube of color and a bottle of peroxide (or something like that). I just mix the two in the little bowl that comes in the package and apply it to my brows in the shape I want them to be. Wait for 5-15 minutes depending on how dark you want it, rinse, and Voila!

The main tip I can give is that you try to color only the area that you want darker and try to get as little as possible on the surrounding skin, because the dye makes the skin brown. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nothing too bad, it usually goes away with a hot shower and a scrub, but still, it's easier to avoid it all together.

Here's an example of the type of product you should look for: Amazon.com: Godefroy Instant Eyebrow Tint Dark brown: Health & Personal Care


----------



## User38 (Oct 24, 2009)

Roux makes one of the best and old fashioned eyebrow dyes.  They stay on longer than hair dye for me. I have gotten it at BSupply stores or Ebay.


----------



## MK09 (Oct 24, 2009)

Cool,thank you so much "InspiredBlue" & "HerGreyness"! InspiredBlue,thank you also for the extra directions and tips.Im going to go check out Roux and the Godefroy online right now.See if i can find some reviews and stuff.Ive never tried this brow dye before so im going to be so nervous that ill mess it up.But i learn ,ill be sure to stay in the lines lol


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 25, 2009)

Just to clarify - I use a brand that probably isn't sold outside the Nordic countries. I searched online for something that looks similar to give you an example, but I can't vouch for that specific product. So in terms of specific rec's I'd say try the one HerGreyness recommended.


----------



## Meisje (Nov 7, 2009)

I bought mine from Sally's --- I believe it is Roux. I've had it several years and it's probably expired, but it still works okay.


----------

